# Relief...more stress.



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

They caught and charged the guys who ran up in my house and shot me! My court date is soon so im stressed out over testifying (i feel like a snitch, but this isnt the right situation for an eye for an eye and tooth for a tooth. ill gamble with the justice system working)..... never done that before. I found out there names finally... rat bastards 1,2, and 3! lol. Seriously though that "right to face there accuser" is kinda unnerving so, what they get 3-5 years maybe 10-15? then what? they get out and look for me lol...im armed to the teeth now but still. You can only get shot so many times to one of those bullets works its magic. Very unsettling times. Pray for me and wish me luck peeps! I needed to express my stress and no one is picking up there phones lol. 

Any lawyers here? Anyone know how the court works do the my accusers know my name? i told my family not to come cuz im concerned about them. We get around we travel all over the bay i see people i hate every week, its only a matter of time til i happen to stumble across these boneheads... 
any incite will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

If you go to court, then yes they will know your name. Smart of you to tell your family not to come. I hope everything works out for ya!! However you have to handle it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Man, I wish you the best, and I'm not sure how well you're "armed to the teeth", but I would take a look at this site, and see if you can get one of these (if you don't have one already)

Concealed Firearm Carry Permit in California: Information Database

I think your "good cause" would qualify you, if everything else falls into place.

And yeah, keep your family away as much as possilbe. Good luck man.


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

good luck hope everything turns out welll


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Right on nesone, I'll look into that following the hearing. I stay armed it's my right to stay alive. Thanks for the advice giggles, I don't get why they need to know my name. My homies already found out where they live they're girlfriend lives they're momma lives where they hang and what color there shit was yesterday but violence is low. I've never picked a fight and I'm not about to start. I'm glad so many of my friends and family support me.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't know what happened but it sounds as if they come to your crib not the other way around so you got to take care of business... Good luck to you


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn, man. What a mess. Sometimes life deals you a bad hand. You still gotta play it though. Good luck.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You and your family will be in my prayers Dan.....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow dan...Didn't know you got shot. I'm glad those mother effers are going away even at least for a little while. You're lucky they caught those low lives... Here in Jacksonville, the cops don't really look for anyone. Break a leg homie... do you have an attorney?


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Its crazy to hear anybody to run up in your house like that. Im glad they caught them, and very smart for not having your family go to court with you. I hate to say it, but you never know if they would come back or not, just have to be prepared for anything. I wish you luck Dan, and my prayer is with you and your family.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't have one neela... I'm just a witness. Do I need one?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I would say yeah, just in case any of the questioning they give you, might come back and bite you in the ass.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

righton guys... Thanks for the advice and support I'll let you know how the stand goes. It's scheduled for late next week.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

If you're just a witness (seems more like the victim) then the DA would more than likely go over your testimony before the trial. Good luck Dan an always keep one in the chamber!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I am glad they found out who shot you and that they will have their day in court. I dont have any advice since I never been in a situation like that or even to court but I hope that justice gets served!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

so why did they shot u in the first place wat did u do ?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> They caught and charged the guys who ran up in my house and shot me! My court date is soon so im stressed out over testifying (i feel like a snitch, but this isnt the right situation for an eye for an eye and tooth for a tooth. ill gamble with the justice system working)..... never done that before. I found out there names finally... rat bastards 1,2, and 3! lol. Seriously though that "right to face there accuser" is kinda unnerving so, what they get 3-5 years maybe 10-15? then what? they get out and look for me lol...im armed to the teeth now but still. You can only get shot so many times to one of those bullets works its magic. Very unsettling times. Pray for me and wish me luck peeps! I needed to express my stress and no one is picking up there phones lol.
> 
> Any lawyers here? Anyone know how the court works do the my accusers know my name? i told my family not to come cuz im concerned about them. We get around we travel all over the bay i see people i hate every week, its only a matter of time til i happen to stumble across these boneheads...
> any incite will be greatly appreciated...


you do have the rite to have your part of the trial in chambers if you are in fear of your life or retallation. they will give you that, it's your right, just express how concered you are for not only your safty but of those you love as well. now, i dont know how far it's gone so far, but my guess, these guys already knew sumfin bout you..prb. more than you care for them to know. 
FYI, if they threaten your life again, just #1. make sure they shot first, or make an act of 'indangering' your life( i know it sounds crzy) #2. NEVER NEVER NEVER shoot ANYONE with their BACK TURNED, they MUST be FACING YOU in order for it to be considered self defense.

but the truth is they prb. have been watching you, and you just never saw them. my hubbies ex wife has shot our home and both vech. up (yes, she is certifiable-but im being nice today) and he is just soo freakin paranod now, he sleeps with an eye open, ya know. so i know where ya coming from, i've had 4 restraining orders against her, not including my 'rents, in laws,and 3 places of work. 
ahh..life.
good luck bro, i'll keep ya in mind when i'm sending shout outs to the man up stairs. keep us posted!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If you ever shoot anyone make sure that they're dead. The police here incourage that. If that person survives they can sue the hell out of you. Even if the jackasses are in the middle of robbing you in your home they still can sue you for damages if they survive.

A couple of police officers here have also told me "Don't shoot someone who is leaving your home, but if it happens just drag them back over the threshold inside the house and shut the door."


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

NEELA said:


> If you ever shoot anyone make sure that they're dead. The police here incourage that. If that person survives they can sue the hell out of you. Even if the jackasses are in the middle of robbing you in your home they still can sue you for damages if they survive.
> 
> A couple of police officers here have also told me "Don't shoot someone who is leaving your home, but if it happens just drag them back over the threshold inside the house and shut the door."


u cant get blood out of a stone so wat is the point in sueing them ?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm throwing the medical bills at them. I have an awesome health plan it cost me $5. But the summaries they sent me ambulance, truma center, all the pain mess and the stay. Was well over$ 100,000. I don't think any of it included the doctors compensation either ... That should keep them busy for awhile.


----------

